

Always be aware of the charset encoding hell - edw519
http://schneide.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/always-be-aware-of-the-charset-encoding-hell/

======
keefe
I got burned by this the first time when I was doing a consulting contract
(one of my first and doing it solo) with Major Defense Contractor R, where for
the first time we were trying to load some arabic data into our system... I
remember sitting there and walking from file to servlet to flex setting
character encodings while handwaving about installation tasks and rebuiling
the system...

